# Villagers asking for presents for Toy day?



## Mao (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok so I'm just a bit confused. Zuckers told me he wants something purple, then he wanted a plant and now something blue? I'm not sure wherever to get him something blue, purple or a plant _or_ either. Help please? D:


----------



## tigereyes86 (Dec 4, 2013)

I haven't had anyone asking me yet but I'm tempted to look up a guide for what to get them if they confuse us like this!


----------



## Rendra (Dec 4, 2013)

Villagers give you clues as to what they want Jingle to bring them on Toy Day. On Toy Day (Dec 24th evening), Jingle shows up in your town and wants you to deliver gifts to the villagers. You'll get a bag from Jingle with gifts, but nothing will tell you who gets what except for the clues the villagers gave you earlier in the month. So villagers giving you clues have nothing to do with you buying them a gift, of course, you can and send it to them in the mail.


----------



## aetherene (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs/65246

Check out Liquefy's faq. He lists what each gift will be based on the type and color of the present. So if a villager says for Toy Day, they want "wallpaper" that is "colorful", then when you get the mystery bag from Jingle, the villager's present inside will be a "Kiddie Wallpaper".


----------



## Boccages (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes, that has been puzzling me a bit


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Dec 4, 2013)

Wait so they can change what they want between when you 1st ask them and Toy Day?! D:


----------



## Gummysaur (Dec 4, 2013)

None of my villagers have said a word except Rudy, who wants something brown


----------



## Cook1e (Dec 4, 2013)

yourlilemogirl said:


> Wait so they can change what they want between when you 1st ask them and Toy Day?! D:



So far I know they can't change it, but they will give you different hints about their dream present during the month^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gummysaur said:


> None of my villagers have said a word except Rudy, who wants something brown



the more you talk to them the more they'll give ya some hints^^


----------



## aetherene (Dec 4, 2013)

yourlilemogirl said:


> Wait so they can change what they want between when you 1st ask them and Toy Day?! D:



It might be due to TTing. I imagine that if you TT to any month after or before December and then TT back to December, what villagers want will change. I think it can be said the same of TTing past Toy Day and then TTing back to present day.

This is why I'm holding off on TTing until afterwards.


----------



## Cook1e (Dec 4, 2013)

aetherene said:


> It might be due to TTing. I imagine that if you TT to any month after or before December and then TT back to December, what villagers want will change. I think it can be said the same of TTing past Toy Day and then TTing back to present day.
> 
> This is why I'm holding off on TTing until afterwards.


I thought same villagers always want the same thing no matter which year xD I guess I'm wrong


----------



## Adelee (Dec 4, 2013)

Rendra said:


> Villagers give you clues as to what they want Jingle to bring them on Toy Day. On Toy Day (Dec 24th evening), Jingle shows up in your town and wants you to deliver gifts to the villagers. You'll get a bag from Jingle with gifts, but nothing will tell you who gets what except for the clues the villagers gave you earlier in the month. So villagers giving you clues have nothing to do with you buying them a gift, of course, you can and send it to them in the mail.



So does this mean i don't actually have to buy them anything because i'll get them from Jingle. I just have to give them what they wanted from whats in the bag?


----------



## Cook1e (Dec 4, 2013)

Adelee said:


> So does this mean i don't actually have to buy them anything because i'll get them from Jingle. I just have to give them what they wanted from whats in the bag?



thats how it will work, yes c:


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 4, 2013)

You're given all of the possible presents.


----------



## aetherene (Dec 4, 2013)

Cook1e said:


> I thought same villagers always want the same thing no matter which year xD I guess I'm wrong



I dunno. I TTed into December to regrow grass and to finish catching bugs and fish, and I think my villagers asked for different stuff then than now.


----------



## Cook1e (Dec 4, 2013)

ha, thats good to know, thank you c:


----------



## Juniper_Jay (Dec 18, 2020)

My villagers haven’t asked for anything :/ am I doing something wrong?


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 18, 2020)

Juniper_Jay said:


> My villagers haven’t asked for anything :/ am I doing something wrong?


You just have to talk to them regularly and they will randomly bring up Toy Day and tell you what they want. I make sure to talk to each villager at least once a day and I've gotten a hint from almost everyone now.

I'm not sure if this is correct or just the way it worked for me in past years, but I usually get more hints the closer it gets to Toy Day.


----------

